# This May Be the Only Known Recording of Frida Kahlo’s Voice



## Disir

A recently unearthed audio clip featured in the 1955 pilot episode of Mexican radio show “El Bachiller” could represent the only known example of Frida Kahlo’s voice, the National Sound Library of Mexico announced this week.


According to _The New York Times_’ Alex Marshall and Mark A. Walsh, the recording, which likely dates to 1953 or '54, introduces its speaker as a female painter “who no longer exists”—a point in favor of the Kahlo attribution, since the artist died on July 13, 1954, shortly before the program’s release.

In the 90-second clip, the unidentified speaker reads excerpts from a Kahlo essay titled “Portrait of Diego.” In the piece, published in 1949 as part of the catalogue for a retrospective centered on husband and fellow artist, Diego Rivera, Kahlo describes the Mexican muralist as a “gigantic, immense child, with a friendly face and a sad gaze.”

“His high, dark, extremely intelligent and big eyes rarely hold still. They almost come out of their sockets because of their swollen and protuberant eyelids—like a toad’s. They allow his gaze to take in a much wider visual field, as if they were built especially for a painter of large spaces and crowds,” the piece continues, per an Agence France-Presse translation quoted by the _Guardian_’s Steph Harmon.

In an interview with the Associated Press, Hilda Trujillo, director of the Frida Kahlo Museum, cautions that there is “still a long way to go” before the voice can be definitively identified as Kahlo’s. But Trujillo says she remains optimistic that the clip includes “enough elements to do a rigorous analysis” involving library officials, engineers, audio experts and still-living individuals who knew the great artist.


Read more: This May Be the Only Known Recording of Frida Kahlo’s Voice      |     Smart News     | Smithsonian
Give the gift of Smithsonian magazine for only $12! Give the gift of Smithsonian
Follow us: @SmithsonianMag on Twitter

It would be really cool if it was.


----------



## Pogo

​Manos y huesos y sangre se irá
Pero el corazón no muere,
Miles palabras en quieto pincel,
Dueña y esclava de dos.

Ojos que sirven de espejo
Pasíon y dolor y placer,
Cara y disfraz que aparecen
Esos fracasos de ayer,

¿Madre de sueños, ti quien te dirá
Cada mujer sueña igual?
Aguila inquieta cadenas cairán
¿Frida, es tu descanso en paz?

Crumbling hands, bones and blood will be gone.
Something in a heart lives forever.
Thousand words painted by love's broken stroke—
Master and slave, you were both.

Eyes serving as our own mirror
Of passion and pleasure and pain,
Costume and face of a story
Bearing that yesterday stain,

Mother of dreams, who could dare to predict
Women would dream by your name?
Restless the eagle still chained by the wing—
Frida are you sleeping in peace?


----------



## Picaro

She wasn't that 'great'. Her popularity was based on her being a Commie when that was considered 'avant Garde' among idiots and con artists of that era. Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood, and they all sucked up to rich oligarch morons, which is odd for supposed 'revolutionaries'.


----------



## DOTR

Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.


----------



## Disir

DOTR said:


> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.



What? Because we haven't heard her voice. 


She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.


----------



## Picaro

DOTR said:


> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.



It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
Click to expand...


Her father was German.


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her father was German.
Click to expand...


So? Mestizos are all mixed European and indian. French, Spanish, and Irish, mostly. South America will have a lot of German/indian or German/Spanish, of course, even Japanese.


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her father was German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Mestizos are all mixed European and indian. French, Spanish, and Irish, mostly.
Click to expand...


But, her father was German.  Don't be an asshole.


----------



## Erinwltr

Picaro said:


> She wasn't that 'great'. Her popularity was based on her being a Commie when that was considered 'avant Garde' among idiots and con artists of that era. Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood, and they all sucked up to rich oligarch morons, which is odd for supposed 'revolutionaries'.




" Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood" 
The Renaissance proves this statement wrong along with anything having to do with the Art Deco period.


----------



## Picaro

Erinwltr said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't that 'great'. Her popularity was based on her being a Commie when that was considered 'avant Garde' among idiots and con artists of that era. Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood, and they all sucked up to rich oligarch morons, which is odd for supposed 'revolutionaries'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood"
> The Renaissance proves this statement wrong along with anything having to do with the Art Deco period.
Click to expand...


lol rubbish; 'Renaissance art was itself just fashion trends; most of those paintings and sculptures that are now considered 'great' weren't that popular in their own era, nor were they well taken care of in many cases, and outside of Impressionists most 'modern art' is just silly scams to get rich old ladies to blow big bucks on laughable junk. Even Picasso laughed at it and the pretentious nonsense. 'Modern art' was invented because artists like Picasso feared the camera was going to put them all out of work, so they needed something that cameras couldn't do.


----------



## Picaro

Disir said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her father was German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Mestizos are all mixed European and indian. French, Spanish, and Irish, mostly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, her father was German.  Don't be an asshole.
Click to expand...


And again, so what? Don't be dumb.


----------



## Disir

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her father was German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Mestizos are all mixed European and indian. French, Spanish, and Irish, mostly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, her father was German.  Don't be an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And again, so what? Don't be dumb.
Click to expand...


You don't be dumb.  She was born into two different cultures.


----------



## Erinwltr

Picaro said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wasn't that 'great'. Her popularity was based on her being a Commie when that was considered 'avant Garde' among idiots and con artists of that era. Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood, and they all sucked up to rich oligarch morons, which is odd for supposed 'revolutionaries'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood"
> The Renaissance proves this statement wrong along with anything having to do with the Art Deco period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol rubbish; 'Renaissance art was itself just fashion trends; most of those paintings and sculptures that are now considered 'great' weren't that popular in their own era, nor were they well taken care of in many cases, and outside of Impressionists most 'modern art' is just silly scams to get rich old ladies to blow big bucks on laughable junk. Even Picasso laughed at it and the pretentious nonsense. 'Modern art' was invented because artists like Picasso feared the camera was going to put them all out of work, so they needed something that cameras couldn't do.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say, Negative Nancy.  No doubt you're a very stimulating and provocative presence at art gallery openings.


----------



## Pogo

Picaro said:


> She wasn't that 'great'. Her popularity was based on her being a Commie when that was considered 'avant Garde' among idiots and con artists of that era. Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood, and they all sucked up to rich oligarch morons, which is odd for supposed 'revolutionaries'.



Wow, took over 12 hours for Grumpy Old Man Naysayer Contrarian Dickhead Brigade to show up going "looka me, I got butthurt".

Oh and about that "fake victimhood" --- how many people do you know who were impaled by a bus?


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.



 "Singer"?

Congrats, Merriam-Webster will be sending royalty checks your way for its new example of the word "clueless".


----------



## Pogo

Picaro said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Her father was German.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So? Mestizos are all mixed European and indian. French, Spanish, and Irish, mostly. South America will have a lot of German/indian or German/Spanish, of course, even Japanese.
Click to expand...


That's Brazil, stupid.

"Brazil"/ "Mexico".  Know the difference.  This just in:  Mexico is part of _North_ America.

Who knew.


----------



## Pogo

Picaro said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's because she was a Red, and not white, same as that Mexican muralist they gush over as if he was a great artist, when he was actually just a  mediocre cartoonist who copied Stalinist style propaganda characters on walls. Always very trendy in in pseudo-intellectual circles,  Artists Of Color and all that phony rubbish.
Click to expand...


Here's his classic _Gloriosa Victoria_:





>> Painted in 1954, the mockingly titled _Glorious Victory_ *has as its subject the infamous CIA coup of the same year that overthrew Guatemala’s democratically elected government*. At the center of the mural, CIA Director John Foster Dulles can be seen shaking hands with the leader of the coup d’état, Colonel Castillo Armas. Sitting at their feet is an anthropomorphized bomb bearing the smiling face of U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower - who gave orders to launch the military coup. In the background, a priest can be seen officiating over the massacre of workers, many of which can be seen lying slaughtered in the painting’s foreground.

The head of the Central Intelligence Agency at the time of the coup, Allen Dulles, and the U.S. Ambassador to Guatemala during the coup, John Peurifoy, are depicted handing out money to various Guatemalan military commanders and fascist junta officials, as indigenous Mayan workers slave away at loading bananas onto a United Fruit Company ship. I might add that Allen Dulles was on the board of directors of the United Fruit Company when the U.S. overthrew the government of Guatemala.

.... The U.S. overthrew the elected government of Jacobo Arbenz Guzmán through a covert CIA operation dubbed Operation PBSUCCESS. Guzmán had implemented an agrarian reform program to alleviate the suffering of Guatemala’s poor Indian peasants, who comprised (and still do), the overwhelming majority of the country’s population. To Guatemala’s privileged elites and their military allies, as well as dominant U.S. corporations like the United Fruit Company (Guatemala’s biggest landowner at the time), Guzmán’s reforms smacked of communism. CIA records referred to Guatemala’s socio-economic improvements as; “an intensely nationalistic program of progress colored by the touchy, anti-foreign inferiority complex of the ‘Banana Republic.’”

... It was of course Rivera, along with his compatriots David Alfaro Siquieros and José Clemente Orozco, who broke the dependent links to European culture, helping to create authentic visual aesthetics for Mexico and establishing the profoundly influential, socially conscious Mexican Mural School in the process. << -- _Art For a Change_
​--- So there's your "phony mediocrity", ignoranus.

Oh by the way.

How's Guatemala's economy doing?  Anybody like, you know, fed up and leaving?  Can you figure out why?


----------



## DOTR

Disir said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because we haven't heard her voice.
> 
> 
> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.
Click to expand...


Ahh Diego Rivera. So she was a communist...now I see why the big push in the anti-Trump media and intelligentsia. Todays Democrats dont even try and hide their communist hero worship any more which is another positive development coming from Trumps election.


----------



## DOTR

Disir said:


> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.



  Her voice probably went something like this..."down with the imperialist Yankee nation and its Christian opiate of the masses!"


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because we haven't heard her voice.
> 
> 
> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh Diego Rivera. So she was a communist...now I see why the big push in the anti-Trump media and intelligentsia. Todays Democrats dont even try and hide their communist hero worship any more which is another positive development coming from Trumps election.
Click to expand...


Ahh Emmanuel Goldstein.  So you're a useful idiot.  Why are we not surprised.


----------



## Disir

DOTR said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because we haven't heard her voice.
> 
> 
> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh Diego Rivera. So she was a communist...now I see why the big push in the anti-Trump media and intelligentsia. Todays Democrats dont even try and hide their communist hero worship any more which is another positive development coming from Trumps election.
Click to expand...

  There were lots of communists back then. Can't we just talk about something beyond Trump/the Democrats and a bunch of BS?


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> She wasn't that 'great'. Her popularity was based on her being a Commie when that was considered 'avant Garde' among idiots and con artists of that era. Most of the art world is fraud, fakery, and fashion victimhood, and they all sucked up to rich oligarch morons, which is odd for supposed 'revolutionaries'.


Your art is so much better.


----------



## skye

I don't think that's Frida Kahlo's voice,  it sounds too modern , like it was recorded today, like a professional news reader or announcer, you know what I mean?

But......we can keep on hoping LOL.


----------



## DOTR

Disir said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because we haven't heard her voice.
> 
> 
> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh Diego Rivera. So she was a communist...now I see why the big push in the anti-Trump media and intelligentsia. Todays Democrats dont even try and hide their communist hero worship any more which is another positive development coming from Trumps election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were lots of communists back then. Can't we just talk about something beyond Trump/the Democrats and a bunch of BS?
Click to expand...


   So we will talk about whatever communist icon the Democrats/press offer up? I was just wondering what her import was. None of us ever heard a song she sang, saw a picture she painted or read a word she wrote. 
   It should be understood, I guess, that the press and liberal intelligentsia will slavishly follow whatever fad they see as being directed by the most liberal celebrities. Few of them really know who she is either in all likelihood. They just know the cool people like her. 


Agenda setting theory


----------



## Disir

DOTR said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because we haven't heard her voice.
> 
> 
> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh Diego Rivera. So she was a communist...now I see why the big push in the anti-Trump media and intelligentsia. Todays Democrats dont even try and hide their communist hero worship any more which is another positive development coming from Trumps election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were lots of communists back then. Can't we just talk about something beyond Trump/the Democrats and a bunch of BS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we will talk about whatever communist icon the Democrats/press offer up? I was just wondering what her import was. None of us ever heard a song she sang, saw a picture she painted or read a word she wrote.
> It should be understood, I guess, that the press and liberal intelligentsia will slavishly follow whatever fad they see as being directed by the most liberal celebrities. Few of them really know who she is either in all likelihood. They just know the cool people like her.
> 
> 
> Agenda setting theory
Click to expand...


DOTR. I had heard of  Frida Kahlo. I have seen her paintings.  You know, there are other interesting people out there.


----------



## Pogo

DOTR said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are we suddenly being directed to care about an obscure singer from the third world? Not referring to your post...but this is being pushed as a significant event by the elites all over the media.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? Because we haven't heard her voice.
> 
> 
> She was an artist.  She was married to Diego Rivera.  Had an affair with Trotsky.  Spent most of her life in extreme pain due to a bus accident where railing went through her pelvis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh Diego Rivera. So she was a communist...now I see why the big push in the anti-Trump media and intelligentsia. Todays Democrats dont even try and hide their communist hero worship any more which is another positive development coming from Trumps election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There were lots of communists back then. Can't we just talk about something beyond Trump/the Democrats and a bunch of BS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we will talk about whatever communist icon the Democrats/press offer up? I was just wondering what her import was. None of us ever heard a song she sang, saw a picture she painted or read a word she wrote.
> It should be understood, I guess, that the press and liberal intelligentsia will slavishly follow whatever fad they see as being directed by the most liberal celebrities. Few of them really know who she is either in all likelihood. They just know the cool people like her.
> 
> 
> Agenda setting theory
Click to expand...


^^  Butthurt to be the only one in the room who's never heard of Frida Kahlo theory.  And _*still*_ thinks she was a "singer".


----------



## janine517

I first heard about Frida Kahlo from one of Paulo Coelho's books. Then I started reading some of her poems.

Thanks for these nice references you got here!


----------



## Pogo

janine517 said:


> I first heard about Frida Kahlo from one of Paulo Coelho's books. Then I started reading some of her poems.
> 
> Thanks for these nice references you got here!



We just missed her birthday a few days ago.  Keep meaning to put up a thread for her but it gets busy.


----------

